# Bellator champ Joe Warren eyes Olympic gold



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> The self-proclaimed "Baddest Man on the Planet" already has Bellator Fighting Championships gold around his waist.
> 
> Now he's looking to put Olympic gold around his neck.
> 
> ...



http://mmajunkie.com/news/21782/bellator-champ-joe-warren-returning-to-greco-roman-roots-eyes-olympic-gold.mma


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

+rep, nice article, i feel that Joe Warren is a seriously determined fighter and i can see him doing great things in MMA in the future.


----------

